# Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs (SV to Grill)



## Bearcarver

*Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs *(SV to Grill)


Well I had to give this a try, and they came out pretty good.

The thing I like about making Chicken this way is that once you SV them properly, you don’t have to worry about them getting done safely on the Grill, so you don’t have to “overdo” them to be safe.

So Mrs Bear brought home two packs of Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs.

Then I split them into 4 Vacuum bags, along with some MHGP, and double sealed them, being careful to keep them in one flat layer in the bags.
Then I froze two packs for another time, and put 2 Packs in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 165°.
Three hours later I removed the two packs from the Bath, patted them dry & threw them on my Hot Weber Q.
I Coated them with BBQ sauce & flipped them over 5 or 6 times to add some surface flavor.

Then I brought them in to catch up with Mrs Bear’s sides, Corn and Mashed Taters with Cream of Chicken Gravy.

Great Stuff !!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear


2 Packs of Boneless Skinless Thighs:







Sale: $2.49 per pound:






4 packs Prepped---2 for Freezer--2 for Supper:






Two Packs in the Rack to keep them submerged:






Thighs fresh out of SV Bath & Patted Dry:






Grilling, saucing & flipping on the "Q":






Moving from Grill to Kitchen:






Bear's First Helping:


----------



## chopsaw

Looks good . Ive done a lot of chicken sv . How did you come by the temp and time ?


----------



## johnmeyer

I have a similar question to chopsaw: why did you SV to such a high temp? I've posted links before to a great SV site where they talk specifically about chicken temps. One of the amazing advantages of SV is that you can cook chicken at temperatures that are WAY below the usual 160-165 for white meat, and still be safe. The resulting product is absolutely wonderful. I've done 143 degree SV chicken several times, and I can't imagine preparing chicken salad any other way.

However, as I write this, I realize that you were doing thighs, and I haven't done those via SV. Perhaps 143 would leave them too tough, even though it produced amazing results with white meat.

So, back to chopsaw's question: how did you come by the temp and time?


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Ive done a lot of chicken sv . How did you come by the temp and time ?




I did it my usual way:
*If it's something I never did before:*
First I look at the chart that came with my Sous Vide Supreme to see their recommendation,
Breast---146°----1 to 2.5 hours, depending on thickness.
Drums & Thighs---176°----4 hours.

Then I search my Books & YouTube videos, including Baldwin;
For Legs & Thighs, I found the following;
160°, 167°, 167°, 165°, 165°, 165°, 158°, 158°, and "155° (Deep fried after)".
Times ran from 1.5 to 3 hours (mostly 2 to 3 hours).

Then I consider who was saying each Temp & come up with my own "Safe Average" of all things considered.

After the first time, I'll make adjustments after seeing my results.

I doubt I would change anything on the Boneless Thighs. These were Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Thanks . Thats why I asked . So many different times and Temps out there .


----------



## Bearcarver

johnmeyer said:


> I have a similar question to chopsaw: why did you SV to such a high temp? I've posted links before to a great SV site where they talk specifically about chicken temps. One of the amazing advantages of SV is that you can cook chicken at temperatures that are WAY below the usual 160-165 for white meat, and still be safe. The resulting product is absolutely wonderful. I've done 143 degree SV chicken several times, and I can't imagine preparing chicken salad any other way.
> 
> However, as I write this, I realize that you were doing thighs, and I haven't done those via SV. Perhaps 143 would leave them too tough, even though it produced amazing results with white meat.
> 
> So, back to chopsaw's question: how did you come by the temp and time?




You Don't Like the way I did them??

See the answer I gave to Chopsaw. That's the way I do the first time of anything.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

They look delicious Buddy, but I was wondering about the high SV temp too.
I think you may want to try it at a lower temp next time, but whatever works for you & if they came out good, then who am I to say anything different. But I do my chicken at 145 for 3 hours. But like I said whatever works for you & your family!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Guys,
Like I said, I go by charts & on safety, because I don't want to eat unsafe stuff, nor do I want to put anything close to unsafe in a Step by Step.

I do my Breasts at 146° which is what the charts say.
However the Drums & Thighs are on my chart at 176°, but most Books & YouTubes average 165°, so I did these at 165°, and they were Great.

Now I'll ask the same question---Where are any of you finding 143° and 145° for Thighs?
Not in my Books, not on YouTube (Chefs).

Here's the Chart I speak of---Came with my Sous Vide Supreme:
https://www.sousvidesupreme.com/en-us/cook/cooking_times_temp.htm

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

I sure didnt mean to distract from your cook . I asked because I respect your knowledge and efforts . 
Thighs 160 f is the most common I see .  
I research almost as much as you goin in . With chicken there are so many different factors .
Bone less skin less , skin on bone in , dark and white in same cook ect . 

Meal looks good .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I sure didnt mean to distract from your cook . I asked because I respect your knowledge and efforts .
> Thighs 160 f is the most common I see .
> I research almost as much as you goin in . With chicken there are so many different factors .
> Bone less skin less , skin on bone in , dark and white in same cook ect .
> 
> Meal looks good .




No problem, Chopsaw.
You gave me a Compliment & asked a Question, as did Al.
That's the way I like it, and I answered the best I can, and asked a question myself.
You get about the same from research as I do.
I'm still waiting to see what authority suggests 143° & 145° for Thighs. I must have missed that one.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Looks great Bear, Nice color after the grilling. As you know I too am still experimenting with temps on my SV.
Haven't tried the Thighs  yet,  But you are right depending on who's information you look at SV temps are all over the place.  Nicely Done !!


----------



## smokeymose

bearcarver said:


> No problem, Chopsaw.
> You gave me a Compliment & asked a Question, as did Al.
> That's the way I like it, and I answered the best I can, and asked a question myself.
> You get about the same from research as I do.
> I'm still waiting to see what authority suggests 143° & 145° for Thighs. I must have missed that one.
> 
> Bear


Maybe the 143 & 145 temps are to keep from overshooting the 165 mark if you go straight to the grill from the SV. Since you let them cool a tad before grilling, it wasn’ t an issue....
I haven’t done chicken yet with the SV. I’m going to keep an eye out for boneless wings
On another note, do you think I could buy one of those racks separately? That would be great in my SV cooler setup.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Looks great Bear, Nice color after the grilling. As you know I too am still experimenting with temps on my SV.
> Haven't tried the Thighs  yet,  But you are right depending on who's information you look at SV temps are all over the place.  Nicely Done !!



Yup, but after many hours of research, I found most of the Breast are done at an average of 145°, and the average of Thighs are done at or around 165° SV temp.

And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us




----------



## Bearcarver

Smokeymose,
You must be able to buy those racks, because I have seen them on YouTube with guys who weren't using the Sous Vide Supreme.  I'll keep an eye out for them, and I'll check with the company.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Here ya go Smokeymose:

Sousvide Supreme Universal Pouch Rack ($16.99):
https://www.sousvidesupreme.com/Sho..._Supreme_Universal_Pouch_Rack-37/Product.aspx

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*The Food Lab's Guide to Crispy Sous Vide Chicken Thighs*

*Sous-Vide Chicken Thigh Temperature and Timing Chart*

*Texture* ========================*Temperature* ===*Timing Range*
Very juicy but quite firm, with a few tougher spots==150°F (66°C)===1 to 4 hours

*Very juicy and completely tender ==========165°F (74°C) ===1 to 4 hours *

Moderately juicy, pull-off-the-bone tender======== 165°F (74°C) ===4 to 8 hours


Bear


----------



## idahopz

Those look very tasty Bear!


----------



## smokeymose

bearcarver said:


> Here ya go Smokeymose:
> 
> Sousvide Supreme Universal Pouch Rack ($16.99):
> https://www.sousvidesupreme.com/Sho..._Supreme_Universal_Pouch_Rack-37/Product.aspx
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear!


----------



## smokeymose

smokeymose said:


> Maybe the 143 & 145 temps are to keep from overshooting the 165 mark if you go straight to the grill from the SV. Since you let them cool a tad before grilling, it wasn’ t an issue....
> I haven’t done chicken yet with the SV. I’m going to keep an eye out for boneless wings
> On another note, do you think I could buy one of those racks separately? That would be great in my SV cooler setup.


I meant thighs, not wings, but I guess you all knew that.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Was going to get a unit that goes on the container. Kinda waiting for a good sale.
Good thread Mr. B


----------



## johnmeyer

Thanks for all the posts, Bear. I learned a lot. I didn't realize the SV temps for thighs were so different from the white meat, although it makes perfect sense to me, now that I think about it. 

Oh yes, I forgot to mention in my last post: the food looks incredible!


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinal said:


> They look delicious Buddy, but I was wondering about the high SV temp too.
> I think you may want to try it at a lower temp next time, but whatever works for you & if they came out good, then who am I to say anything different. But I do my chicken at 145 for 3 hours. But like I said whatever works for you & your family!
> Al



Thanks Al.

Bear




idahopz said:


> Those look very tasty Bear!



Thank You PZ !!
And for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> Was going to get a unit that goes on the container. Kinda waiting for a good sale.
> Good thread Mr. B



Thank You Johnny!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear



johnmeyer said:


> Thanks for all the posts, Bear. I learned a lot. I didn't realize the SV temps for thighs were so different from the white meat, although it makes perfect sense to me, now that I think about it.
> Oh yes, I forgot to mention in my last post: the food looks incredible!



Thanks John!

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Bear, morning...  The thighs look awesome...  You are becoming the SV smokin' chef...    Hey, what's MHGP ??  
I understand the SV temp...  I've tried SV chicken at those lower temps and have found it "somewhat" tough...  Same with lower temp pork..   It may be "food safe" from a bacterial standpoint, but the texture sucked...  badly...   Kind of like brisket cooked to 145..  safe, but chewing it was not an option...  Cook it like you like it...  ALWAYS !!!...
Anywhooo, I'm enjoying your venture into the SV world...  Keep 'em coming...   I'm getting new ideas from your cooking lab....

Dave


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice SV cook Bear, looks real tasty!   I have a package of thighs in the freezer that I may need to give a go with SV!  Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Bearcarver

daveomak said:


> Bear, morning...  The thighs look awesome...  You are becoming the SV smokin' chef...    Hey, what's MHGP ??
> I understand the SV temp...  I've tried SV chicken at those lower temps and have found it "somewhat" tough...  Same with lower temp pork..   It may be "food safe" from a bacterial standpoint, but the texture sucked...  badly...   Kind of like brisket cooked to 145..  safe, but chewing it was not an option...  Cook it like you like it...  ALWAYS !!!...
> Anywhooo, I'm enjoying your venture into the SV world...  Keep 'em coming...   I'm getting new ideas from your cooking lab....
> 
> Dave



Thank You Dave!
I haven't tried any Thighs with lower temps, but I can't find any in books or on YouTube that are done with lower than 150° Bath. I made Breasts @ 146°, and they were Great, but not Thighs.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

waterinholebrew said:


> Nice SV cook Bear, looks real tasty!   I have a package of thighs in the freezer that I may need to give a go with SV!  Thanks for the thread!



Thank You Justin!!
Let me know how you like them.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge

Looks great to me, Bear. Carry on Sir. Like as well.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great to me, Bear. Carry on Sir. Like as well.




Thank You SE !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

pa42phigh
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

